# Call of duty: black ops - black screen error



## matiradik (Oct 5, 2009)

While starting up this game i get black screen error and hourclass.
System: windows sp3
ram: 1gb+1gb
video: nvidia 8400 gs
intel celeron 480 @ 1.80ghz

anything else needed?


----------



## matiradik (Oct 5, 2009)

+ also i got this error on cod:waw but deleting treyah vid file it worked... but this method didnt work on cod:bo


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Your computer is not nearly powerful enough for the game 
You need Intel® Core™2 Duo E6600 or AMD Phenom™ X3 8750 or better
2 gb ram
Shader 3.0 or better 256MB NVIDIA® GeForce® 8600GT / ATI Radeon® X1950Pro or better

Min for it.


----------



## matiradik (Oct 5, 2009)

1 g0t 0wn3d said:


> Your computer is not nearly powerful enough for the game
> You need Intel® Core™2 Duo E6600 or AMD Phenom™ X3 8750 or better
> 2 gb ram
> Shader 3.0 or better 256MB NVIDIA® GeForce® 8600GT / ATI Radeon® X1950Pro or better
> ...


I even have runned games like mafia 2 smoothly on this computer.
And it would make error message as usually on installing or starting game up


----------



## Floop (Jan 3, 2009)

If you don't meet the minimum requirements then there's not much we can do than to suggest getting a new computer/parts.


----------



## matiradik (Oct 5, 2009)

i hoped much more from you guys-.-.


----------



## hasseli (Apr 30, 2010)

Always you can hope but no-one is a magician. You must meet the truth and believe that if your PC hardware is not good enough, it is really not. Its not our fault.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

Maybe if you were even close the the system requirements , but a 1.8 ghz celeron on;y scores about 500 on the 3dmark cpu test. Where the e6600 scores alittle over 2000.


----------



## llacrossedude7 (Jul 31, 2009)

Plus with all the Black Ops problems even if you could play it you would lag like crazy, because before the patch even I had problem with the game. Still now multiplayer has tons of problems. Once Treyarch fixes all the problem give it another shot and see if you can play it.


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

llacrossedude7 said:


> Plus with all the Black Ops problems even if you could play it you would lag like crazy, because before the patch even I had problem with the game. Still now multiplayer has tons of problems. Once Treyarch fixes all the problem give it another shot and see if you can play it.


I agree i still have a little skipping after the patch.


----------



## matiradik (Oct 5, 2009)

already dumped cod:bo. close thread.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I don't believe for one second that you can play Mafia 2 at all. If you were hoping for miracles well that isn't possible. 

If you did have budget we could show you the parts to buy even if you don't have the money I could still up a list so at least you would know what to get. What do you think?


----------

